# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Отношения с преданными.

## Любовь Хрипливая

Харе Кришна!!! Очень надеюсь получить ответ на свой наболевший вопрос. Два года назад я познакомилась с ведической философией. Стала ходить на Бакхти-врикшу, перешла на вегетарианство, моя жизнь стала меняться в лучшую сторону. Мой муж не преданный, но я на него не давила и он стал спокойно относиться к новшествам в нашей семей. Позже, через два месяца как я стала ходить в Храм, к нам пришла душа. Из-за того что еще училась стала посещать только Бакхти-врикшу, это было мое единственное отдохновение за всю неделю, общение с преданными давало мне сил.Когда родила сына уже не могла ходить на встречу с преданными. Правда они меня не забывали, приходили, приносили прасад, звонили. Вот сыну уже год и девять и сейчас я почувствовала себя одинокой. Изредка мы ездим с мужем в Храм, я выбиралась на доктора Торсунова. ребенок растет только с мамой и папой, других нянек нет. Пока тяжело брать его надолго в Храм. Преданные перестали мне звонить, а когда я звоню то чувствую, что я мешаю и им всегда некогда поговорить. Единственный с кем могу поговорить это муж. С кармическими друзьями связи оборвались, но и с преданными были не прочные. И вот я в таком состоянии не тут не там. А так хочется поговорить с духовными людьми, подзарядиться от них, сижу весь день с ребенком, муж на работе. А недавно  уговорила мужа в честь праздника посидеть с ребенком, а сама поехала в кафе Говинда. Встретила преданную с нашей Бакхти- врикши, общаюсь с ней, хочу все ей рассказать и чувствую какую-то стену, как-будто она боится чего-то, слушать меня. Меня забыли. А я каждый день молюсь Кришне, что хочу быть с преданными. Считают, что я кармитка. Но я так же читаю духовные книги,слушаю духовную музыку, готовлю прасад, вот только повторять регулярно святые имена не получается. Мой муж перестал есть мясо, слушает лекции, которые я ему советую и вообще стал меняться в лучшую сторону. Но я страдаю, чувствую, что преданные оставили меня. Как мне быть сейчас?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Любовь.
Спасибо Вам за письмо.
Позвольте я отвечу на него в понедельник 24 марта.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Любовь. Спасибо Вам за то,что Вы обратились с таким важным вопросом. Я почувствовал Ваше переживание, то, как Вы страдаете от недостатка общения. Я сочувствую Вам и постараюсь помочь Вам.
Отношения в этом мире имеют такую природу, что если их не поддерживать, то они начинают "остывать." Если кому -то из друзей или подруг не позвонить один раз , два раза, то потом это как правило будет сделать сложнее. Такова природа отношений. Поэтому, если мы хотим отношений, то мы должны проявлять здесь активность, заинтересованность, устремленность, делать в отношения постоянные вклады. Это как костер, если не подкладывать поленьев, он начнет остывать.
И вот в Вашем случае, Любовь, если Вы хотите отношений с преданными, то Вам необходимо искать их, создавать их. 
Начните с того, что создайте в себе такое умонастроение, что все преданные Кришны подобны волшебным деревьям желаний, они очень милостивы, они очень искренние. Настройтесь очень позитивно на преданных и воспринимайте их внутренне так.
И далее, выберете кого-то из них - женщин - того, кто больше Вас вдохновляет, ту, с которой уже были отношения и все в них хорошо получалось. И свяжитесь с этой преданной, найдите ее и попросите быть Вашим наставником  и помогать Вам в духовной жизни. Лучше, чтобы эта матаджи была успешна в замужестве и была опытная в духовной жизни. 
Если нет такой матаджи, то выберете другую, которой Вы чувствуете, что можете доверять. Начните это общение - задавайте вопросы, слушайте, обращайтесь за наставлениями, подружитесь.
И далее - помимо этой преданной ищите дружбу с другими матаджи, будьте решительны и глубоко уважительны к преданным и проявляйте благодарность за то, что они будут проявлять к Вам внимание, старайтесь находить время для этого общения и даже, если его будет немного, делайте это очень качественно - осознанно и от сердца.
Другими словами, Любовь, если у Вас есть сильная потребность в таком общении, то Вы его получите! Единственное, что вам нужно в этом - это правильное умонастроение - уважение, смирение и благодарность. Тогда преданные, которые добры, как древо желания - дадут Вам то общение, которое Вы хотите.
Есть так же в Священных писаниях наставления о том, как развивать эти отношения в любви и дружбе. Необходимо дарить какие-либо подарки, оказывать личностные знаки внимания и принимать с благодарностью такие подарки и внимание к себе. 
И далее - угощать преданных вкусной духовной пищей - прасадом - (приглашать для этого преданных к себе домой) и принимать такую пищу от преданных.
И еще - рассказывать о сокровенном, открывая свое сердце и выслушивать от преданных такие рассказы с благодарностью.
Такие простые правила помогают подружиться и создать хорошие и доверительные отношения. 
Посмотрите так-же на возможность опять посещать Бхакти - врикшу и другие встречи преданных, и так же программы в Храме.
Любовь, написав все это, я хочу показать Вам суть -- если Вы хотите отношений - начните стремиться к ним! Знаете, Христос говорил - ПРОСИТЕ И ДАНО БУДЕТ ВАМ, СТУЧИТЕ И ОТВОРЯТ ВАМ, ИЩИТЕ И НАЙДЕТЕ!
И еще важное - не думайте пожалуйста так -- меня забыли. Нет, здесь просто нужны Ваши усилия, Ваше ХОЧУ! И если оно будет очень сильным - Кришна Вам обязательно поможет! И пожалуйста, НИКОГДА не думайте о преданных негативно. Все преданные дороги Кришне, и стремиться к общению с ними - это самое важное условие в духовной жизни.
Если Вы начнете посещать преданных вместе с мужем, то ищите так же общение с семейными парами и муж так же может найти себе друзей - мужчин.  
Наверное Любовь, таким вот будет ответ на Ваш вопрос.
Если у Вас с мужем появятся вопросы, то пожалуйста напишите, так же я могу предложить вашей семье общение по-Скайпу -- virochan61
Напишите мне пожалуйста о своих успехах.
С уважением Вирочана дас.

----------

